# Yongnuo 622tx controller is not working on M5



## JoFT (Jan 5, 2017)

It seems that the M5 is not cooperating with the YN622tx controller properly. the external flash menu does not show up: I get some strange noise and than the screen gets black. On my 5D4 the controller works fine...


----------

